# Importar TXT a EXCEL



## Ricardo (Jun 27, 2002)

Debo importar un txt a Excel.En el mismo hay campos con texto, campos con moneda y campos con  numeros de telefono (ej. 5867 y en otro campo 0056)
Si lo importo como General pierdo en los campos indicativos del telefono el 0 adelante del numero.
Si lo importo como Texto no puedo trabajar con la moneda.
Tambien probe importando como general y luego reemplazar "punto" por "coma"
NO se puede seleccionar una columna si y otra no porque una misma columna puede tener moneda o telefono

Se entiende mi pregunta??
Help!


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 29, 2002)

Cómo se hace para diferenciar entre un teléfono y una moneda ?  creo que esto, en un solo paso no se puede hacer, pero con un poco más de información, depronto se puede hacer algo para facilitarlo.


----------

